# BOREDOM BREAKING TIPS FOR THE 2WW



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

This is a thread of desperation.  

Anyone got any relaxing, boredom breaking tips for the 2WW?  ..... apart from starting silly threads  

PLEASE!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When I had hypnotherapy before last cycle she said that it is important to plan what to do or not do in 2WW- so have a good book put aside, sort photo albums out, lunch dates with friends, write letters  to people you owe them to- start Xmas planning/cards, my friend is off with her back and is making her Xmas cards this year, she loves crafts but never gets the time, and is knitting scarves for friends and doing needlework and arty things -all the time taking things that you never get round too, what about baking- another friend I have bakes and freezes when she is stressed.

L x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks JJ1 for some great tips. 

I'll write my christmas cards tomorrow I think.  I could even wrap my christmas presents, the job I hate doing 'cos it's normally left to last minute.


----------

